# ultimate mantid terrarium



## paradoxa (Jul 14, 2007)

this is open for people that want to tell about their dream mantid terrariums or ones that they have......

mine:

25 gallons

tropical theme with bromeliads and philodendran with other tropical plants...

a small exo terra waterfall...

some drift wood

and a trio of idolos


----------



## Asa (Jul 15, 2007)

What I have, a 32 ounce container, with spagnum moss in the bottom, and exelsior to climb on. And some Ghosts.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2007)

I got my 5 ghosts in a rather bug flexarium with a thick layer of co co fibre at the bottom and sphagnum at the back with a (dead) fern planted next to it on the floor, there are loads of different types of twigs and branches everywere with a fake plant dangaling and also a bunch of fake ferns dangaling fomr the ceiling


----------



## paradoxa (Jul 15, 2007)

well it's not going to be a 25 gallon it's only going to be a 10 but i am getting 5 idolos... l2's though... umm in the cage i'lll probly be putting a couple pairs of ghosts.... i'll send pics when i get it set up


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 15, 2007)

I got a couple of tanks used as habitat for my mantids. I am customizing it and would like to show it to whoever would like to see. I will post up images if majority votes YES in POLL above. A brief description of my tanks.

Tank 1: Rectangular in shape, made of glass and have top cover. I haven't completed this tank yet but looks nice so far. I will be adding white or blue possible mix with both white &amp; blue sand. Already occupied in the front left hand corner is a Venus Flytrap plant. On the side of the tank (i'm placing the tanks orientation horizontal.) I am making a custom pot that is compact and save space which will be holding an orchid flower plant. And lastly I will occupy the rear right corner for a Bonsai tree. and I will wall paper the rear &amp; right glass (maybe on the left glass too.) with mesh.

Tank 2: This one will be used for a battle arena. Almost Just like what they use in Ultimate Fighting Champion Ship! A Blue vertical Hexegon transparent acrylic I already added white sand. I also added mesh to the rear glass and a 2" tall mesh around the top of the hexegon so mantids can hand AROUND! (hahahha get it). This tank also came with a light harness for the tank. it was almost 30 bucks. The Tank #1 was cheaper. One will be used for baby mantids. And the other will be for adults. One will be used for breeding and one will be used for nursery. Both will look AWESOME!

It's not completely done at the moment. But I will have it done soon.

So interested or not please vote and I will go with the crowd.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2007)

I enjoy fancy cages but in reality unless you're only going to keep a few they are best kept in small, often boring containers.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 15, 2007)

Preach it Rick lol


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2007)

> Preach it Rick lol


It's true. However I do have a sizeable greenhouse in my mantis room that contains a bunch of h. mems that are starting to mature into adult. I find it hard to keep them well fed in such a big enclosure.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 15, 2007)

No canibals? I'm going to breed them soon from a male from you.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2007)

> No canibals? I'm going to breed them soon from a male from you.


Were some but it's big enough that they don't come into contact much from what I can tell.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 16, 2007)

a shoebox 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

Was it easier with the Egyptians?


----------



## Lessian (Dec 31, 2007)

My ultimate dream mantid mansion would be one of those clear acrylic whatsits with the door on one side, and a nice meshy window/wall on the lid. somewhere on one of the walls there will be a small hole that can have a lid latched over it, for poking food bugs through. Not entirely sure about size, or shape, that can be worked out at the time.

Have gotten quite a few good ideas from various other people in various other threads.

Thanks guys!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 31, 2007)

net cage is ideal for me.easy to clean dont need medium on floor..lots of ventilation..only down side it dont hold humidity very well but i mist every day so it dont matter.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 31, 2007)

euhm... well my room is is the terrarium(giant asians and some HUGE phasmids)... bud 4 the others i use plastic standard terrarium(mantids then, phasmids are in large glass terrarium)


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a 25 gallon terrarium for some of my smaller lowland _nepenthes_ that i have been keeping some of my mantids in! The bottom is a carpet _U. livida_...with Some _D. lobata _or _P. ocellata,_ it looks really cool!    

I have to post pics sometime!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Dec 31, 2007)

obregon562 said:


> I have a 25 gallon terrarium for some of my smaller lowland _nepenthes_ that i have been keeping some of my mantids in! The bottom is a carpet _U. livida_...with Some _D. lobata _or _P. ocellata,_ it looks really cool!    I have to post pics sometime!


Frankie, you keep ur mantids in with ur neps?! nep are made to CATCH AND EAT BUGS MATE  any casualties?


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 31, 2007)

Adam,

Oh right-no! I put a cotton ball in the bigger pitchers, and the smaller ones aren't a threat (on seedlings/yearlings). Sometimes the mantids will drink some of the nep nectar, and get a little woozy! But thats about it...


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 1, 2008)

A bit of fantasy here and there and a vivarium can look pretty cool - even a small plastic one - with some twigs, dried out plants and flowers it can be actually quite eye-pleasing. I'm really satisfied with my Idolomorpha lateralis enclosure - they look just wonderful when stacked with grey twigs, yellow and purple flowers and Rhododendron branches - they seem to enjoy staying in their sweet-spot places and do not get in each other's way.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jan 1, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> Adam,Oh right-no! I put a cotton ball in the bigger pitchers, and the smaller ones aren't a threat (on seedlings/yearlings). Sometimes the mantids will drink some of the nep nectar, and get a little woozy! But thats about it...


lol drunk mantids? thats somethin i gotta see lol. I wonder tho, does the actual nectar haveany effect on the bugs that you noticed other than the drunkenness?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 6, 2008)

My dream cage would be a walk in size all screen cage about the size of an average room. It would have a variety of live plants beautiful little stone walkway, and even a little water feature. Or course I realize there are some major flaws in that plan, like actually finding my mantis again after releasing it in said cage. :huh: 

I've discovered my version of the best cage is not my Chinese Mantises ideal cage. All they want from me is some nice screen cages that are easy to cling to. They don't care about any of the plants, sticks, or other accessories I add. All they want is their wall to wall screen and they are more than happy. When I had my first mantis, I got my dad to make me a custom built cage with screened sides and ceiling for easy climbing. I started to add tons of plants and sticks but out of all the chinese mantises I've kept, I have yet to find one that could give a ###### about all the extras.

Was one of the things I loved when I finally tried a ghost mantis out. Spook was the first mantis to actually explore and enjoy the entire cage.


----------



## trojon (Jan 16, 2008)

paradoxa said:


> this is open for people that want to tell about their dream mantid terrariums or ones that they have......mine:
> 
> 25 gallons
> 
> ...


That "dream" could come true with about £60 haha!

I was imagining a "dream" more on the scale of a garden sized tropical greenhouse with lots of different species in different areas! A bit like tropical world up here in yorkshire, with lots of free ranging bugs and birds etc!


----------

